#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Πρόσωπο σε κατά παρέκκλιση, σε οικισμό προ 23

## anka

Καλησπέρα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν υπάρχει ήδη σχετικό θέμα, έψαξα στο forum αλλά δε βρηκα κατι.


Συμφωνα με το διάταγμα του 1979, για την αρτιότητα υπήρχε απαίτηση για πρόσωπο μήκους 12μ:

Α_ΡΘΡΟΝ-2_ 
_1. Ελάχιστον πρόσωπον: δώδεκα (12) μέτρα._ 
_Ελάχιστον βάθος: δέκα οκτώ (18) μέτρα._ 
_Ελάχιστον εμβαδόν: τριακόσια (300) τετρ. μέτρα._ 
_2.α) Κατά παρέκκλισιν από της προηγουμένης παραγράφου θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα τα οικόπεδα με οίας διαστάσεις και εμβαδόν είχον κατά την 2-7-68 ημέραν δημοσιεύσεως του από ΒΔ/15-6-68 "περί καθορισμού των όρων και περιορισμών δομήσεως των νομίμως υφισταμένων προ του έτους 1923 οικισμών κλπ." (ΦΕΚ-111/Δ/68)._ 
_β) Ωσαύτως κατά παρέκκλισιν από της παραγράφου 1, θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα τα οικόπεδα τα οποία έχουν κατά την ημέραν δημοσιεύσεως του παρόντος Διατάγματος._ 
_Ελάχιστον πρόσωπον: οκτώ  μέτρα._ 
_Ελάχιστον βάθος: δώδεκα (12) μέτρα._ 
_Ελάχιστον εμβαδόν: εκατόν πεντήκοντα (150)μ2._ 
 

Ερχεται έπειτα το ΠΔ του 1981 και λέει:

_1. α) 'Αρτια και οικοδομήσιμα θεωρούνται τα οικόπεδα τα οποία έχουν ελάχιστον εμβαδόν δύο χιλιάδας (2.000) μ2 και πρόσωπον επί υφισταμένου κοινοχρήστου χώρου._
_................._
_................._
_2. Κατά παρέκκλισιν των διατάξεων της προηγουμένης παραγράφου θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα τα οικόπεδα τα οποία έχουν α) κατά την ημέραν δημοσιεύσεως του παρόντος Διατάγματος:  Ελάχιστον εμβαδόν: τριακόσια (300) μ2 και_
_β) κατά την 25.7.79, ημέραν δημοσιεύσεως του από 19.7.79 Δ/τος "περί τροποποιήσεως των όρων και περιορισμών δομήσεως των οικοπέδων των κειμένων εντός των ορίων των νομίμως υφισταμένων οικισμών κλπ." (ΦΕΚ 401/Δ)._ 
_     Ελάχιστον εμβαδόν: εκατόν πεντήκοντα (150) μ2._ 
_     3. Ωσαύτως θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα τα οικόπεδα με οίας διαστάσεις και εμβαδόν είχον κατά την 2.7.68, ημέραν δημοσιεύσεως του από 15.6.1968 Δ/τος "περί καθορισμού των όρων και περιορισμών δομήσεως των νομίμως υφισταμένων προ του έτους 1923 οικισμών κλπ." (ΦΕΚ-111/Δ). 

_
Εχω λοιπόν τον εξής προβληματισμό.
Διαβάζω την άποψη οτι με το ΠΔ του '81 έγινε απαλοιφή των απαιτήσεων περί βάθους και προσώπου για τα οικόπεδα της παρέκκλισης. Και οτι πλέον για τα κατά παρέκκλιση δεν υπάρχει καμία απαίτηση για πρόσωπο.
Ωστόσο σκέφτομαι οτι το νόημα των παρεκκλίσεων είναι να απαλλάσσουν τα ήδη υφιστάμενα από δυσμενέστερους όρους που θέτουν τα νέα διατάγματα. Στην περίπτωση του ΠΔ του '81 όμως η απαίτηση για πρόσωπο δεν έγινε δυσμενέστερη αλλά ευμενέστερη αφού πλέον δεν απαιτούνταν συγκεκριμένο ελάχιστο μήκος.

Επομένως με ποιά λογική ο νομοθέτης να θέλει να απαλείψει εντελώς την απαίτηση για πρόσωπο; Η δική μου λογική λέει οτι δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να το κάνει...απλώς θα την υποβάθμιζε σε απλή απαίτηση για πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο χωρίς ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο μήκος.
Πρόκειται για κακή διατύπωση της διάταξης άραγε;
Αν το δούμε στενά τότε ίσως έχουν δίκιο όσοι μιλούν για απαλοιφη της απαίτησης για πρόσωπο εντελώς αλλά είναι έτσι;

Εχει βγει μήπως καμιά διευκρινιστική που δεν έχω υπόψη μου;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

